# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  ako vasa firma jos nije kupila cestitke :) za BING

## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=838

----------


## ivarica

sutra u marmontovoj (split) mozete kupiti anse cestitke i upoznati se sa splitskim rodama  :D

----------


## dominika

ivarica imaš li još čestitaka?

----------


## ivarica

ima   :Kiss:  
ona jedna jedina vrsta

----------

